
Silicon Valley Could Get Pass in Democrats’ Antitrust Crusade - elgabogringo
http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2016-07-20/silicon-valley-could-get-pass-in-democrats-antitrust-crusade
======
ScottBurson
I'm glad to see antitrust enforcement in the Democrats' platform, but
surprised that Warren is naming Google, Apple, and Amazon as prime examples.
Comcast/TWC/SBC^H^H^HAT&T/Verizon seem like a much bigger problem.

The only thing that needs to be done about Amazon is to deal with the sales
tax problem: either an interstate sales tax, or make Amazon pay state sales
tax for every state they ship to.

------
elgabogringo
Crony Capitalism at its best. Make threats, then watch the donations roll in.

